# Logo Transparent machen?



## losREDBULLos (15. November 2007)

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich es mit CS2 so hin das von dem Logo unten der komplette weisse Bereich wegfällt und transparent wird?


----------



## hierbavida (15. November 2007)

Transparenz im JPG-Format für Bildschirmansicht gar nicht.
Speichern unter: TIF mit transparenzen, PSD und *GIF*

Soll Bild gedruckt werden, so kann der Pfad/*Beschneidungspfad* (JPG, TIF, PSD, EPS) oder der Alphakanal (TIF, PSD) genutzt werden. Die weiteren Einstellungen erfolgen über DtP oder Drucker.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

hierbavida


----------



## losREDBULLos (15. November 2007)

Hmmm, ganz ehrlich? Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof


----------



## Ex1tus (15. November 2007)

Was meinst du mit unten?

Duplizier deine Ebene, wähle mit dem Zauberstab das Weiße aus, und drücke entf. Dann speicher es in einem Format das Transparenz unterstützt (GIF, PNG, PSD, TIFF oder was auch immer). Achja, die Hintergrundebene vorher ausblenden.


----------



## losREDBULLos (15. November 2007)

Mit dem Zauberstab hat es geklappt. DANKE


----------



## hierbavida (17. November 2007)

Dein Beispielbild ist im Format JPG und JPG stellt Transparenz nicht dar. Zwar ist bei der Arbeit mit PS Transparenz erreichbar, jedoch geht diese beim Speichern verloren. Nur einige Bildformate erhalten die Transparenz auch nach dem Speichern.

Werden Bilder belichtet/gedruckt, so gibt es weitere Methoden, um Transparenzen darzustellen.

hierbavida


----------

